# I don't think Bentley likes his costume



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Ky please take it off of me!!!










I'm outta here...and I'm calling the humane society!!!!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Being Dutch I always have a hard time understanding the US urge for dressing up their dogs(pets).... I feel for you, Bentley!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I respect that. But in our neighborhood the kids don't trick or treat anymore, they have a party at the school so we dress up our dogs, everybody makes homemade dog treats and the dogs trick or treat. It's great fun and the dog get to socialize.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Cute photos!


----------



## paulvanharte (Mar 31, 2012)

Inge, where abouts from Holland are you?? I was born in Bussum, but live in Canada now.
I kind of agree with your sentiments about dressing your dog up. It does look cute, but not my thing.
Paul


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Bentleysmom said:


> I respect that. But in our neighborhood the kids don't trick or treat anymore, they have a party at the school so we dress up our dogs, everybody makes homemade dog treats and the dogs trick or treat. It's great fun and the dog get to socialize.


I think that's a really nice idea.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Aww Bentley! Cute costume!!

I am hoping that there will be a doggy Halloween event because I need a reason to buy a costume for Molly!


----------



## CleosMom (Sep 3, 2012)

I like how he goes Ky....big brother, help me out!


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

love the dog trick or treating idea! thats so nice. Love the photos Bentley does not look impressed though, bless him!!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

paulvanharte said:


> Inge, where abouts from Holland are you?? I was born in Bussum, but live in Canada now.
> I kind of agree with your sentiments about dressing your dog up. It does look cute, but not my thing.
> Paul


We lived the most time in Groningen. Now we have an apartment in Amsterdam, so I don't go to the north very often anymore. We moved here about four years ago. I love the pictures on your website!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Cute costume. Now, since Bentley is a "little devil", will Ky be an "angel"?


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Not likely  As of today we have all gone back to basic training steps. Last night Ky decided to defy me (hasn't happened in as least 3 1/2 yrs) because she wanted to make a decision for Bentley. Ummm...NO! 



Wendy427 said:


> Cute costume. Now, since Bentley is a "little devil", will Ky be an "angel"?


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Ha ha Bentley! You little devil! Cute!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Bentleysmom said:


> Not likely  As of today we have all gone back to basic training steps. Last night Ky decided to defy me (hasn't happened in as least 3 1/2 yrs) because she wanted to make a decision for Bentley. Ummm...NO!


Whoaaa! What did Ky do, if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Last night after his walk Bentley was being a shark, would not stop biting us. He bit Ky pretty hard so she corrected him and he stopped with her but continued on me & hubs. I did everything I know to do, redirect, gave him a kong to chew on, ice, you name it we tried it. We even sprayed bitter apple on our hands...so he bit our feet! He was like a little terror so I had enough and I put him behind the baby gate.
Of course he was whining and crying and carrying on like he had just been beaten so Ky went to the gate and put her foot on the floor latch to let him out. I told her no and she came and laid down next to my chair. 10 minutes later I heard her walk toward the gate so we watched her, she put both front feet together, jumped on the latch and let him out!
Ky got a timeout on her naughty spot and Bentley went to bed. 
That's the line that I'm not willing to allow her to cross. All this time I've wondered where to draw the line, now I know. So Ky is going through her basic obedience training today too. She's not too happy about it but I didn't ask for her opinion. 
I'm pretty surprised because sometimes I have to step down hard to get that latch to open for me. :doh:



Wendy427 said:


> Whoaaa! What did Ky do, if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## mmacleod75 (Apr 7, 2012)

awwww.....that is soooooo cute!! I literally LOL 

That is a great idea the neighbourhood does with their dogs. It's always nice when neighbours can come together and have some fun (especially with the pooches).

I bought Keltey a costume for this year and it's hilarious watching her walk in it....it's a bull with a stuffed cowboy that sits on her back (it's stitched to the saddle of the costume) I especially like the hat that has stuffed bull horns that velcros under her chin...I'll try and get a pic of her and share. 

Bentley you lil Devil, you sure are cute, thanks for the afternoon laugh, made my day.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

wow, Ky's getting pretty crafty with that baby-gate! Yep, definitely time for more training!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I think it's also time for a new baby gate! I've used this one for the last 3 dogs, maybe the spring is getting too weak. Going shopping today 



Wendy427 said:


> wow, Ky's getting pretty crafty with that baby-gate! Yep, definitely time for more training!


----------

